# G0447-Obesity Counseling



## TWILL11 (Jul 18, 2012)

Can we bill multiple units of G0447 if we spent more than 15 minutes counseling the pt? Example: If we counseled the pt for 1 hour, can we bill G0447 x4 units?  Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 18, 2012)

I am not thinking so but there is nothing in writing either way.  The reason I do not think so is the code is written as 15 minutes, not, every 15 minutes.  While this is a picky little difference in wording it can mean a big difference in application


----------

